# Hella Lights



## stierzy16 (Jun 22, 2013)

SO i love the look of Hella lights strung across Subaru's, so i decided to add it to my Cruze. There really wasn't much info about light bars for Cruze so I did it my self. So if anyone wants to take on making it I can post up a guide. Cost about 30 bucks for the light bar and 70 for Hella 500's. Pics are up too, she's a real looker!


----------



## Private Cruze (Jul 16, 2013)

How bug are those lights? Both the wattage and inches in diameter .


I am planning to install 4" 100w lights behind the grill. I'll need to fabricate a horizontal bar for them to mount on. 

Mine is an Eco and I'm thinking of removing those black plastic fillers in the grill. That means I won't be reducing airflow over the radiator-or that's the plan.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Is it me or is the passenger side one seem lower.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## stierzy16 (Jun 22, 2013)

They're about 7 inches by 7 inches, i'll have to check when I get home about the Watts when I get home


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't tell how they are mounted but can they be mounted lower? Would look really nice around the license plate.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Haha I has some kragin hids ones on my old race truck lol I was really thinking about doing either a 24inch long x w inch tall led light bar for my low part of my bumper or use 4 of the 4 of the 4x4 inch led lights in the upper grill


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

You just need some of those oversized rally mudflaps and 'yer dun.


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

really armer mud flaps


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Hm. I'd love to see what you mounted the lights on. I've got a buddy who is trying to sell some hellas...hmmm

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## indyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

Mick said:


> Can't tell how they are mounted but can they be mounted lower? Would look really nice around the license plate.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


A year later.... I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## indyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

stierzy16 said:


> SO i love the look of Hella lights strung across Subaru's, so i decided to add it to my Cruze. There really wasn't much info about light bars for Cruze so I did it my self. So if anyone wants to take on making it I can post up a guide. Cost about 30 bucks for the light bar and 70 for Hella 500's. Pics are up too, she's a real looker!
> View attachment 37913
> View attachment 37921
> 
> View attachment 37937


Where did you order everything from? All the light bars I come across are $80+


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

Being an ex-rally guy, I can tell you that the higher this light, the better the range (if that is important). Secondly, lower lights are more exposed to road debris, ie thrown stones etc, which means breakage. The lights should have an adjustable (threaded) support rod from the top of the light to the car body. Ideally it should be horizontal. Non supported lights will vibrate over bumps and be distracting to the point of being useless. Lastly, wire up each light separately using relays, especially if using 100 watt bulbs. A 100 watt bulb draws 7 amps, so use adequate gauge wire.


----------

